# Mc Donalds Font



## Eric25 (7. April 2002)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Font von Mc Donalds den sie bei dem Plakat vom Grilled Chicken benutzten. Ich meine nicht das "M" vom Maces sondern den Schriftzug wo Grilled Chicken steht und dieser noch mit einer Kontor umrandet ist. Würde jetzt gerne ein Bild davon zeigen, aber ich konnte kein Bild von dem Plakat finden. Ansonsten wenn keiner weiß was ich meine, werde ich morgen das Plakat mal abklipsen.


----------



## boyakasha (8. April 2002)

Ich würde mich der suche auch anschließen.

Boyakasha


----------



## NoradX (8. April 2002)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob McDonalds auch dabei ist, aber hier sind eine menge Schriftarten aus dem Bereich.
http://www.famousfonts.de/


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

Also ich persönlich weiß ja nicht so ganz was du mit dem MC Do... font meinst ... hab emich trotzdem mal umgeschaut aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden ...

Naja vielleicht findest du den Font ja noch ...

mfg Mk


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. April 2002)

Leute, schreibt wenn ihr ihn habt, und kommt nicht mit "hab gesucht, nix gefunden".
Sowas hilft hier keinen weiter.
Bin am suchen, habe leider noch nix richtiges gefunden. Suche weiter.


----------



## Mythos007 (8. April 2002)

hmm - würde gern mal ein Bild von der Schirftart sehen ...


----------



## subzero (8. April 2002)

äähm...so genau weiß ich das auch nich....
was ich mir denken könnt....macces hat ne menge geld...haben nich irgent ne belibige font genommen..sonder machen lassen...udn deshalb denke ich wirst du da nich ran kommen...


----------

